# Bargain Book Finds (2015) - Please, no self promotion!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please**. Please do not link through other sites -- use KBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!

**"Self-promotion" includes books that the poster has a vested self-interest in--books by friends and family or books that the member is posting on behalf of the author, to include paid or unpaid promotion.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

_Joss Whedon: The Biography_, $3.99 at posting


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

200+ science fiction, fantasy, and horror Kindle books for sale at under $4.00 each - http://www.sfsignal.com/archives/2015/01/is-your-ebook-reading-device-hungry-here-are-200-sffh-ebooks-priced-under-4-each-youre-welcome/ - a wild and varied assortment, books by Neil Gaiman, Terry Pratchett, Piers Anthony, Robert Silverberg, Octavia Butler, John Scalzi, Isaac Asimov, Jack Williamson, Douglas Adams, Alfred Bester, and many others.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I found a bunch on sale going through my Wish List this morning.

Richelle Mead _Bloodlines_ (book 1) for $1.99 and _Silver Shadows_ (book 5) for $2.99.
 

Anya Seton _Green Darkness_ and _Katherine_ for $2.99 each. It looks like a few more are on sale right now, but I haven't read the other ones. I just checked Scribd and they have most of her books as well and it looks like they are available as part of Kindle Unlimited. These are not series books - you can read them in any order.
 

The first book in Anne Geroge's Southern Sisters Mysteries, _Murder on a Girls' Night Out_ is $2.99. And most of the others are running around $4.74 right now.


_Flowers in the Attic_, the first in the Dollanganger series by VC Andrews is $3.99.


And finally, I missed this one the last time the price dropped. _A Discovery of Witches_ (Book 1 in the All Souls Trilogy) by Deborah Harkness, $1.99 at posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Richard Dawkins: How a scientist changed the way we think

$2.99 at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Star Witness: A Willa Jansson Mystery

Currently 99 cents. I read it last night and tonight and enjoyed it.



Last Chants: A Willa Jansson Mystery

Another book in the series is also 99 cents.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

By the author of The Physics of Star Trek, this looks good for $1.99 $9.78.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Something Coming Through

Pre-order for 1.99 today. Pic doesn't come through due to pre-order. Published by Hachette

Publication Date: February 19, 2015
The aliens are here. And they want to help. The extraordinary new project from one of the country's most acclaimed and consistently brilliant SF novelists of the last 30 years.

The Jackaroo have given humanity 15 worlds and the means to reach them. They're a chance to start over, but they're also littered with ruins and artifacts left by the Jackaroo's previous clients.

Miracles that could reverse the damage caused by war, climate change, and rising sea levels. Nightmares that could for ever alter humanity - or even destroy it.

Chloe Millar works in London, mapping changes caused by imported scraps of alien technology. When she stumbles across a pair of orphaned kids possessed by an ancient ghost, she must decide whether to help them or to hand them over to the authorities. Authorities who believe that their visions point towards a new kind of danger.

And on one of the Jackaroo's gift-worlds, the murder of a man who has just arrived from Earth leads policeman Vic Gayle to a war between rival gangs over possession of a remote excavation site.

Something is coming through. Something linked to the visions of Chloe's orphans, and Vic Gayle's murder investigation. Something that will challenge the limits of the Jackaroo's benevolence...

About the Author
Paul McAuley won the Philip K. Dick Award for his first novel and has gone on to win the Arthur C. Clarke, Sidewise, British Fantasy and John W. Campbell awards. He gave up his position as a research biologist to write full time. He lives in London.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Encyclopedia Brown, Boy Detective.

Admit it, you want to relive past glories for $1.99.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Come, Tell Me How You Live, by Agatha Christie, $1.99 $9.25

Agatha Christie tells of life in an archaeological dig in Iraq in the 1930s. No Poirots or Marples need apply!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Stardust, by Neil Gaiman, $2.99 at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ifferisms and Neverisms, 99 cents each. These look fun for quotation lovers!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Memoirs of a Geisha

$2.99 $8.79 at this posting


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Bedlam: London and its Mad

$1.99 at this posting


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Lady Almina and the Real Downton Abbey: The Lost Legacy of Highclere Castle

$1.99 at this posting


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Seven of Ben Rehder's Blanco County Mysteries are on a Kindle Countdown Deal right now. I got them for $0.99 each. The box says they go up to $5.99 in about 11.5 hours (3am Central Time)
Only linking the first one since I am trying to leave the office 

Buck Fever is Book 1. All the books EXCEPT #5 are on sale.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Also Terry Pratchett's _Dodger_ is $1.99 at posting. This one is from Hachette and they rarely go on sale. Note: this is NOT part of the Discworld books. I know people who read it and really enjoyed it, but I had a hard time getting into it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Shelf Discovery, by Lizzie Scurnick

I never heard of these columns or this writer. But this looks like something many of us on KB would enjoy! Now back to $9.78


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

*Chinese Cooking for Diamond Thieves* by Dave Lowry, $2.99.

A playful mystery involving - really! - Chinese cooking and diamond thieves, with perhaps rather unremarkable plot but written by a very, very smart man, and, dare I say, a gentleman with a remarkable background and almost old-fashioned wit, in the best sense of the word. If you like Chinese food and looking for something to restful to read - highly recommended.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Black Count: Glory, Revolution, Betrayal, and the Real Count of Monte Cristo

$1.99 at this posting


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

What Dreams May Come: A Novel, by Richard Matheson

$2.99 at this posting

Robin Williams did a movie of this about fifteen years ago which I heard good things about. Book reviews here look good.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

A good Joe Abercrombie book on sale for 2.99 today!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Vanishing, by Wendy Webb

Sounds like it might be a good horror novel for $1.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

James Thurber: Writings & Drawings (including The Secret Life of Walter Mitty) (Library of America)



Currently $11.49. This includes the books My Life and Hard Times, Fables for Our Time, and about a thousand pages of material, including the original The Secret Life of Walter Mitty. I grabbed it immediately when it dropped from $19.99. I highly recommend Thurber, and this is one of only a couple of ways to get any of his work in Kindle form. At just above a penny a page, it is a steal.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Princess Bride, $2.995.70.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can get the first three books in this series for a total of $4.98; they are 0.00, $3.99 and $0.99 respectively. Shown in series order.

 ($0.00)
 ($3.99)
 ($0.99)

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

$1.99 today!! Love these Ian Cormac books


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Tories: Fighting for the King in America's First Civil War, $3.79


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The 30-Day Heart Tune-Up: A Breakthrough Medical Plan to Prevent and Reverse Heart Disease

A television program of this is is being run on PBS right now. The Kindle version is almost twelve bucks, but the Audible version is just $4.95 as I post. Gone back to $20.95.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

A Lawyer's Primer for Writers: From Crimes to Courtrooms, by Shaun Kaufman is 99 cents, down from $7.95. Looks like this is one of those countdown deals ending Monday morning.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Eleventh Month, Eleventh Day, Eleventh Hour: Armistice Day, 1918 World War I and Its Violent Climax, $2.99



Voyage of the Turtle: In Pursuit of the Earth's Last Dinosaur $2.99 $9.99 as of 3/19



Escape on the Pearl: Passage to Freedom from Washington, D.C., $3.99. I must be living right. I'd never heard of this, the biggest escape attempt made on the Underground Railroad before the Civil War, till I read mention of it in the book I just finished. I added this book to my watch list just two days ago, and the price dropped by more than half!



The Confederate Nation: 1861 to 1865, $4.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Barbie and Ruth: The Story of the World's Most Famous Doll and the Woman Who Created Her, $1.99 at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Words That Hurt, Words That Heal: How To Choose Words Wisely And Well, by Rabbi Joseph Telushkin, 99 cents at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Agatha Christie's Secret Notebooks: Fifty Years of Mysteries in the Making
$3.79 for the diehard Christie fans.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

If your lifelong dream has been to have a collection of letters of CS Lewis, but you don't want to pay much for it, this is your lucky day!



Volume 2 of his collected letters for just $1.99! And you can easily find volume 1 for $3.99. Let the rejoicing begin!

(The fly in the ointment is that volume 3 will set you back over 15 bucks....)


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I am quite unable to comprehend this book but for those who are - you can have *Cryptomonicon * for $1.99. All 1168 pages of it.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

This looks pretty good and is usually much more expensive than $3.03 and has great reviews


"I'm not sure if Michael Ruhlman is a great writer who cooks or a great cook who writes, but either way he always manages to make my favorite thing: good sense. With Ruhlman's Twenty he makes sense of just about anything and everything that can happen in a kitchen by boiling it all down to twenty elemental concepts, stunningly presented in concise and useful clarity."
-Alton Brown, host of Good Eats and author of I'm Just Here for the Food


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Jerilyn Farmer's Madeline Bean Culinary Mysteries are on sale for $.99. They are from HarperCollins and they don't discount often...
Linking to the first in the series: _Sympathy for the Devil_

The others are _Immaculate Reception_, _Killer Wedding_, _Dim Sum Dead_, _Mumbo Gumbo_, _Perfect Sax_, and _The Flaming Luau of Death_.

Also on sale is the third volume of Terry Pratchett and Stephen Baxter's Long Earth Series. _The Long Mars_ is $1.99 at posting.


----------



## TriciaJ82 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sword of Darkness by Kinley MacGregor. On sale for .99, regularly 7.59. This book rarely goes on sale so I recommend purchasing it even if you aren't sure. I adore this series, if I am not mistaken it is the first book.


----------



## TriciaJ82 (Jan 18, 2011)

On sale for 1.99, another favorite!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks like some of Sir Terry Pratchett's books are on sale again. It's a good time to work on your collection if you have missing books.

_Guards! Guards!_ is $1.99 at posting. This is a very good book to start with if you have never read any Discworld books. It introduces the city watch and Sam Vimes story arc.


_Thief of Time_ and _Unseen Academicals_ are both $.99.
Also coming in at $1.99 are _Reaper Man_, _Sourcery_, _Night Watch_ and _Going Postal_.
And there are a few at $3.99 - _Mort_, _Pyramids_, _The Fifth Elephant_, _The Light Fantastic_, _Thud_, _The Last Continent_, _The Colour of Magic_ and _Making Money_.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> By the author of The Physics of Star Trek, this looks good for $1.99 $9.78.


This is $1.99 again as of this posting....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> Looks like some of Sir Terry Pratchett's books are on sale again. It's a good time to work on your collection if you have missing books.
> 
> _Guards! Guards!_ is $1.99 at posting. This is a very good book to start with if you have never read any Discworld books. It introduces the city watch and Sam Vimes story arc.


If you buy this^ you can also get the audiobook for $4.95; normally $62.97....after buying the book, you'll be given the opportunity to buy the audiobook at the reduced price.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The first three books in the Divergent series are on sale right now....
Divergent (Divergent Trilogy, Book 1) 

$2.99

Insurgent (Divergent Trilogy, Book 2) 

$3.99

Allegiant (Divergent Trilogy, Book 3) 

$3.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

A bunch of the "Southern Sisters" and Bernie Rhodenbarr and Madeline Bean mysteries are on sale for 99 cents. I haven't read any of them, so can't vouch for them myself. There are so many, I'm just listing representative ones below, you'll have to find more. (See Betsy's links below to simplify this).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Love Bernie Rhodenbarr....off to check!

EDIT:

Here's a link to the Bernie Rhodenbarr series....

Also a link to the Southern Sisters series.

Note that not all books in the series are on sale--check the price before clicking!

Betsy


----------



## nitareeny (Jan 15, 2014)

*The Syrian Virgin by Zack Love -- An epic Saga/Romance - 99 cents (until March 24) *

The Syrian Virgin is a gripping story about a young woman's journey from war in Syria to love in New York, and has been compared to "The Kite Runner" and "The Diary of Anne Frank"...

Anissa is traumatized by the most brutal conflict of the 21st Century: the Syrian Civil War. In 2012, Islamists in Homs terrorize a Syrian-Christian community and destroy everything that a young woman holds dear. Narrowly escaping death, Anissa restarts her devastated life as a college student in NY. She is bewildered and lost -- a virgin in every sense.

But despite her inexperience with men and life in the United States, Anissa is quickly drawn to two powerful individuals: Michael Kassab, the Syrian-American leader working to found the first Mideast Christian state, and Julien Morales, her Columbia University professor who runs a $20 billion hedge fund.

Complicating matters, Michael is still attached to his ex-girlfriend and Julien is the most sought after bachelor in Manhattan (and has hidden demons even his therapist can't extract). Anissa's heart and her communal ties pull her in different directions, as she seeks hope and renewal in a dark world.

Now (until March 24th) you can snag "The Syrian Virgin" for just 99 cents and read the first book in the series just in time for the stunning sequel (full of romance, surprises, and intrigue) coming out on March 23rd! Grab it now for just 99 cents on Kindle, Nook, iTunes, Kobo or Scribd. All links are here: http://zacklove.com/my-books/the-syri...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This is $1.99 again as of this posting....


And it is $9.78 again now&#8230;  They should make up their minds!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Andra said:


> Looks like some of Sir Terry Pratchett's books are on sale again. It's a good time to work on your collection if you have missing books.
> 
> _Guards! Guards!_ is $1.99 at posting. This is a very good book to start with if you have never read any Discworld books. It introduces the city watch and Sam Vimes story arc.
> 
> ...


 Be careful, Amazon shows me as not owning some of these books, but when I check in my library there are different Kindle versions of them there. A continuing problem with Pratchett and some other books.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Be careful, Amazon shows me as not owning some of these books, but when I check in my library there are different Kindle versions of them there. A continuing problem with Pratchett and some other books.


Good point Claw!
I do have a few duplicates in my Pratchett collection because of the different ASINs...

And to keep on the bargain topic - The first of Carole Nelson Douglas' books about Irene Adler and Sherlock Holmes - $2.99 at posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Dish: The Inside Story On The World Of Gossip Became the News and How the News Became Just Another Show

99 cents at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

A Field Guide to Evangelicals and Their Habitat, 99 cents at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

A World Out of Time, by Larry Niven. $1.95 At this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Secret Life of Houdini: The Making of America's First Superhero

Selkirk's Island: The True and Strange Adventures of the Real Robinson Crusoe

Two books about remarkable people. Each for $1.99 at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Third Pig Detective Agency The Complete Casebook

$1.99 at this posting.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Bringing Down The House: The Inside Story of Six M.I.T. Students Who Took Vegas for Millions. $1.99 as of this posting.



Regularly $11.99. This book has been on my Wish List for a while now, since I saw the movie it was based on, 21. I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

_A Cry in the Night_, one of Mary Higgins Clark's earlier novels is on sale at $3.99 at posting. This one is published by Simon and Schuster and they don't discount very often. I paid $7.99 (plus tax) for it in 2011.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Erma Bombeck Collection: If Life Is a Bowl of Cherries, What Am I Doing in the Pits?, Motherhood, and The Grass Is Always Greener Over the Septic Tank

$2.99 at this posting.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

The first book in the excellent Sci-Fi Space Opera Series "The Lost Fleet" is 1.99 today


Captain John "Black Jack" Geary's legendary exploits are known to every schoolchild. Revered for his heroic "last stand" in the early days of the war, he was presumed dead. But a century later, Geary miraculously returns from survival hibernation and reluctantly takes command of the Alliance Fleet as it faces annihilation by the Syndic.
Appalled by the hero-worship around him, Geary is nevertheless a man who will do his duty. And he knows that bringing the stolen Syndic hypernet key safely home is the Alliance's one chance to win the war. But to do that, Geary will have to live up to the impossibly heroic "Black Jack" legend...

Editorial Reviews
Review
"A slam-bang good read that kept me up at night."-Elizabeth Moon
"A rousing adventure&#8230;the kind of hero Hornblower fans will love!"-William C.

"The best novel of its type that I've read."-David Sherman, coauthor of the Starfist series

"Military science fiction at its best."-Catherine Asaro


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

An apparent classic by Joe Haldeman (of the Forever War fame) that I had not heard of is now $1.99, going to grab it and fix that now!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Scientific American's Ask the Experts, 99 cents at this posting.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I really liked Standiford's _Last Train to Paradis_e (about Key West and Henry Flagler), and now I found another of his books for $1.99, *Meet You in Hell: Andrew Carnegie, Henry Clay Frick, and the Bitter Partnership That Transformed America*. Interesting characters, both of them, to say the least - and a fascinating part of the American history. I haven't read it yet but it is worth of checking out.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The first book in Heather Blake's (aka Heather Webber) Wishcraft Mystery series is on sale for $1.99.

_It Takes a Witch_


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I also ran across a sale on Kerry Greenwood's first few Phyrne Fisher books. The earlier books in the series usually run $4.99 or so and the later ones come in around $6.99. If you have a Scribd memberhsip, they are also available there.

#1 _Cocaine Blues_ - $.99
#2 _Flying Too High_ - $2.99
#3 _Murder on the Ballarat Train_ - $2.99


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

160+ paranormal, science fiction, and fantasy novels - on sale for $0.99 each, from now through the end of tomorrow (Sunday) http://www.99centbookblast.com/


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

This is a bit high, but for those waiting for a price drop on the pre-order of Go Set a Watchman by Harper Lee..

There is currently a drop from $15.99 for the kindle version (there is also a drop for pre-order of the hardback version). No idea how long this will last at $8.77, but I did pre-order, finally. Of course hoping for another drop


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Back up to $11.69 as of this posting.



Seamonkey said:


> This is a bit high, but for those waiting for a price drop on the pre-order of Go Set a Watchman by Harper Lee..
> 
> There is currently a drop from $15.99 for the kindle version (there is also a drop for pre-order of the hardback version). No idea how long this will last at $8.77, but I did pre-order, finally. Of course hoping for another drop


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The second book in Tasha Alexander's Lady Emily series, _A Poisoned Season_, is $4.99 at posting. Alexander's books are published by McMillan and generally run closer to the $10 mark, so this is a decent price. Yes, I know it's book 2 and that will drive some of you nuts, but I've seen the first book go free more than once, so it may be worth it to go ahead and get the 2nd one


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

The first Witcher book is on sale for $1.99. Interesting dark fantasy by a Polish writer that has been translated into English. Very different from classic Tolkienesque fantasy with a lot of Eastern European folklore. Was later made into a succesful indie gaming RPG called The Witcher



"Geralt of Rivia is a witcher. A cunning sorcerer. A merciless assassin.

And a cold-blooded killer.

His sole purpose: to destroy the monsters that plague the world.

But not everything monstrous-looking is evil and not everything fair is good. . . and in every fairy tale there is a grain of truth.

The international hit that inspired the video game: The Witcher."


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

_A Taste of Murder Box-Set_ - $2.99 at posting
This is a decent collection of three cozies by different authors (and all are #1 in a series). They are also available individually on Scribd.
Joanne Fluke - _Chocolate Chip Cookie Murder_
Lee Hollis - _Death of a Kitchen Diva_
Barbara Ross - _Clammed Up_


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The Kindle Daily Deal today has over 50 books. If you want to try (or fill in) the Nikki Heat books by "Richard Castle," today is a good time since they are $2.99 each. The books are decent and if you watch the tv show it is fun to see the parallels. I have had the latest book on my wishlist since before it was published and this is the first time I have caught a price break.
_Raging Heat_


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Also all 10 Inspector Gamache books by Louise Penny are on sale for $2.99 . . . . . really good series

 << that's the first one 

Others as well by Jacqueline Winspear, Bernard Cornwell. . . . and others.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Star Wars: Trilogy (25th Anniversary Collector's Edition) $7.59 for the three original movie novelization set.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

If you are into audible books and the Great Courses series, many of them are on sale for$6.95, a ridiculously low price.

http://www.audible.com/search/ref=a_search_c4_1_1_1_srAuth?searchAuthor=The+Great+Courses&qid=1430805802&sr=1-1

Some are not on sale, so watch carefully!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I've posted some of Estelle Ryan's books before, but since I really like them and book 2 is on sale, here we go again.

_The Dante Connection_ (book 2) is on sale for $.99 at posting.


_The Gauguin Connection_ (book 1) must be permafree because it's still free. Linking this one in case you need to read things in order


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

All four books in this series, that I liked very much, are $2 right now. I had the first three but not the fourth, so yay!

My First Murder 


Her Enemy 


Copper Heart 


Snow Woman


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> All four books in this series, that I liked very much, are $2 right now. I had the first three but not the fourth, so yay!
> 
> My First Murder
> 
> ...


I'll second that! Great series . . . I've read all 4.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Chronicles of Master Li and Number Ten Ox, by Barry Hughart, $2.99 at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The old man and the sea, for whom the Bell tolls, and several other Ernest Hemingway novels are $.99.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Horse in My Garage and Other Stories $1.99


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

_A Wilder Rose_ by Susan Wittig Albert $2.00 at posting. I purchased this one in April when it was $3.99. I thought it was interesting and easily believable. It was hard at times to remember that it was fiction.

Here is the Amazon description:
The Little House books, which chronicled the pioneer adventures of Laura Ingalls Wilder, are among the most beloved books in the American literary canon. Lesser known is the secret, concealed for decades, of how they came to be. Now, bestselling author Susan Wittig Albert reimagines the fascinating story of Laura's daughter, Rose Wilder Lane, an intrepid world traveler and writer who returned to her parents' Ozark farm, Rocky Ridge, in 1928. There she began a collaboration with her mother on the pioneer stories that would captivate generations of readers around the world.
Despite the books' success, Rose's involvement would remain a secret long after both women died. A vivid account of a great literary deception, A Wilder Rose is a spellbinding tale of a complicated mother-daughter relationship set against the brutal backdrop of the Great Depression.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The first book in a new cozy mystery series by Ellery Adams, _Murder in the Mystery Suite_ is $1.99 at posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Two Bill Bryson books for $1.99 each.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ghosts and Murders of Manhattan (Images of America) $3.82 at this posting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KB member Hugh Howey has put his Wool Omnibus on sale for $2.99


Wool Omnibus Edition (Wool 1 - 5) (Silo series)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Color Purple, 9 cents!

 The Color Purple


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow! I was very sure you meant 99. But it's definitely 9.  Might be a mistake on the Zon . . . better grab it soon if you want it!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Agent to the Stars, by John Scalzi. $2.99. I'm 2/3 of the way through, and enjoying this.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2015)

V. E. Schwab's Vicious is on sale for $2.99! One of my writing buddies had recommended it to me awhile back but I'd hesitated to snag it because of the $9.99 price on the Kindle edition - so was really happy to see this deal pop up today! I haven't read it myself yet but I've heard so much good stuff about it I figured I'd share the deal


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Flatiron: The New York Landmark and the Incomparable City That Arose with It
By Alice Sparberg Alexiou
$4.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Close to Shore: The Terrifying Shark Attacks of 1916, by Michael Capuzzo. $1.99


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Close to Shore: The Terrifying Shark Attacks of 1916, by Michael Capuzzo. $1.99


Seems apropos . . . . .


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

The Color Purple was listed for .09 the other day, now the 3-book collection is available for .17!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

In The Best Families, by Rex Stout, $1.99 at this posting.

number 17 in the Nero Wolfe series


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Star Trek: The Original Series: The Case of the Colonist's Corpse

$2.99

Apparently this involves Samuel Cogswell, a lawyer character in one episode of the original series.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Green Eggs and Ham, and a bunch of other Dr. Seuss books are currently $1.99.

Would you buy them in a car?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

VJ: The Unplugged Adventures of MTV's First Wave

$1.99 at this posting.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Ice Blue (Lord and Lady Hetheridge Mystery Series Book 1) - $.99 at posting


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Big Doin's At The Chinese Baptist Church [Tales of McKinleyville Book 1], by Perry Bradford-Wilson

$2.99 at this posting.

70% of reviews are 4 or 5 stars.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Complete Miss Marple Collection
$5.99 at this posting. Sadly, I had already bought about half of these individually!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Seven book Outlander series for $1.99



Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Seven book Outlander series for $1.99
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


This deal is over, so buy at your own risk!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Books by guests of the Daily Show with Jon Stewart

Up to 80% off. I think all are under $5, and many are $1.99. JKRowling's book The Casual Vacancy is $4.99 if you've been waiting to get that.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Books by guests of the Daily Show with Jon Stewart
> 
> Up to 80% off. I think all are under $5, and many are $1.99. JKRowling's book The Casual Vacancy is $4.99 if you've been waiting to get that.
> 
> Betsy




I really liked this book about a slave owned by James and Dolley Madison while in the White House. It is now $3.99. My review is in my "bunch of books" thread in the books forum.


----------



## sksh1986 (Aug 12, 2015)

"Almost Perfect" by Julie Ortolon - http://amzn.to/1NqYQ7V. Haven't read it but it looks funny, plus she's a fairly well-known author.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Dead Wake: The Last Crossing Of The Lusitania by Erik Larson. This has been on my wish list for a long time at $10.99. It just came down to $3.99. A good friend has said it's a very good book.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Shroud, by Ian Wilson, $1.99

Based on the blurb, I suspect this author comes to the subject with a bias (I will have to read the book to be more certain, though!). But the book still might be interesting about the Shroud of Turin.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Double Cross: The True Story of the D-Day Spies

Just got an eReaderIQ alert . . . . down to $1.99 at the moment. No idea how long it'll last.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Double Cross: The True Story of the D-Day Spies
> 
> Just got an eReaderIQ alert . . . . down to $1.99 at the moment. No idea how long it'll last.


And this book on a similar subject is was $1.99 as well...


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

1.99, Master of Desire by Kinley MacGregor. (Brotherhood/MacAllister #1)

This is an old book but has good reviews.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Prisoner's Base (Nero Wolfe)

$2.99 at this posting.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

_One for the Money_, Janet Evanovich's first Stephanie Plum book is $1.99 today. Back up to $9.99.

Also noticed that Sir Terry Pratchett's first book in the Tiffany Aching story arc is on sale.
_The Wee Free Men_ is $1.99 at posting.


I am having a hard time with my tablet, the link-maker, and my MIL's wifi. Somebody please add the links if you get a chance...
9/8/15 Edit to add link and fix price on first book.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nightshade (17 tales of Urban Fantasy, Magic, Mayhem, Demons, Fae, Witches, Ghosts, and more)

$0.99

By several KB members


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

If you are reading Tash Alexander's Lady Emily series, you might be interested to know that book 8 is currently $2.99.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

If you read kid's books - Angie Sage is the author of the Septimus Heap books. This one is the first in a spin-off series set in the same world. I enjoyed it. Unfortunately I wasn't patient enough to wait for the price to drop to $1.99. I think the sale price must be because the 2nd book will be out soon.
_TodHunter Moon: Pathfinder_ by Angie Sage


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Janet Evanovich's latest entry in the Stephanie Plum series is due out November 17. It is listed for pre-order at $2.99 - that's a BIG bargain price!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> Janet Evanovich's latest entry in the Stephanie Plum series is due out November 17. It is listed for pre-order at $2.99 - that's a BIG bargain price!


Well, carp! I went to snarf this, but it is at $13.99!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The sale on the Evanovich book did not last long at all...

This one is not an awesome discount, but I think it's a big deal since it's the first time it is available electronically. This is one of those where I have pushed the "I want to read this on Kindle" at least once a week for the past six years. Raymond Feist and Janny Wurts wrote a series of three books about the world on the other side of the Rift. The first book, _Daughter of the Empire_, is finally out and is currently $4.99. (The cover is terribly boring - the old illustration from the paperback is much better.) I have seen hints that perhaps Feist's original Riftwar Saga will be available electronically soon also - happy dance!!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Name of the Rose
Umberto Eco, $1.99


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> The Name of the Rose
> Umberto Eco, $1.99


Read that ages ago . . . .but for two bucks, I can have a digital copy. Thanks, Claw!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I was wandering around Amazon and discovered that most of Elizabeth Peters' Vicky Bliss books are under $5.00. I think I like these even better than her Amelia Peabody books and if you get the audible versions narrated by Barbara Rosenblatt, they are delightful.
There are two different publishers for her books. Some are by C&R Crime, an imprint of Hachette, the others are by Grand Central Publishing, also a Hachette imprint... It also looks like not all of them are available by C&R Crime. You can tell by the covers 

_Borrower of the Night_ - $4.99
_Street of the Five Moons_ - $5.99
_Silhouette in Scarlet_ - $2.99
_Trojan Gold_ - $9.99
_Night Train to Memphis_ - $2.99
_The Laughter of Dead Kings_ - $9.99

   

Night Train to Memphis (photo link goes to more expensive version)


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

_Dragonsong_, the first book in Anne McCaffrey's Harper Hall of Pern series is $1.99 right now.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Here is one of those rare unicorns on sale, also known as Science Fiction Romance SFR
99 cents and these are usually 6.99-7.99 by this author and publisher


Here is a good 2 book set of time travel romance. Full books. I read the first and loved it
99 cents for the 2


Here are 3 books in a historical romance series. I loved all three of them
each is 1.99
listed in order
  

A Mary Jo Putney, 1st in series historical romance
99 cents


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Atunah said:


> A Mary Jo Putney, 1st in series historical romance
> 99 cents


Be sure to double check before buying this one. It is apparently a re-release under a new ASIN as I have had it for a while and already read it, but I don't get the "you already purchased" banner.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Capturing the Stars: Astrophotography by the Masters
Author: Neil deGrasse Tyson

Currently $2.99. I assume this will not please except on a Fire, iPad or similar tablet.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

For $2.99, this clearly will not interest any of our mods....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

How to Make Your Car Last Forever: Avoid Expensive Repairs, Improve Fuel Economy, Understand Your Warranty, Save Money

$2.99 right now. Another one that appears to be intended for tablet, not eInk.


----------



## TriciaJ82 (Jan 18, 2011)

A Catered Christmas Cookie Exchange 1.99



I have read this book and it is a very well written christmas cozy.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Night of the Living Trekkies (Quirk Fiction)
Author: Kevin David Anderson

I am a Star Trek fan, though not a Star Trek book reader. I am not a zombie fan at all, but I could not resist picking this one up for $2.51. What will you bet that somewhere in this book, somebody will say "He's undead, Jim."?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Nero Wolfe, $1..99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Hell House, by Richard Matheson, $4.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Victoria Vanishes: A Peculiar Crimes Unit Mystery, 99 cents


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Mrs. Pollifax on the China Station (Book 6) - $1.99 at posting


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.sfsignal.com/archives/2015/11/theres-something-everyone-huge-collection-250-science-fiction-fantasy-horror-ebooks-5/
There's Something for Everyone in this Huge Collection of 250+ Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror eBooks Under $5 Each!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Chad, that's awesome!! They have almost all of Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time listed, as well as a lot of Neil Gaiman and some Terry Pratchett.
And to stick to posting bargains, The Pickled Piper by Mary Ellen Hughes is $1.99 at posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Gideon Oliver for $1.99


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Go Set A Watchman by Harper Lee:



$4.99 as of this posting. I don't know how long this price will last.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Richard Roberts has several books for free or 99 cents. I personally recommend Quite Contrary and Please Don't Tell my Parents I'm a Supervillain.

Wild Children

Please Don't Tell My Parents I'm a Supervillain

Sweet Dreams are Made of Teeth

Quite Contrary


----------



## TriciaJ82 (Jan 18, 2011)

Night Unbound .69
Diane Duvall
433 pages

I haven't read this one but it is an excellent series.


----------



## TriciaJ82 (Jan 18, 2011)

Enraptured 1.75
Diane Duvall
415pgs


----------



## TriciaJ82 (Jan 18, 2011)

Percy Jackson and the Sea of Monsters 2.00


----------



## TriciaJ82 (Jan 18, 2011)

A Rakes Guide to Seduction 1.51


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Snoopy, Man's Best Friend
Author: Charles M. Schulz

Admit it, you want to relive all those Peanuts comics for $1.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Impossible Things, by Connie Willis, $1.99 at this posting

Willis has won several Hugo and Nebula Awards for her science fiction.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*Cold Feet at Christmas*



49 cents!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Beatles

All about the Beatles for 99 cents


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We Are All Welcome Here


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

99 cents, from the author of the Mrs. Polifax series


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*When the Snow Falls*



*The Sugar Cookie Sweetheart Swap*



63 cents each.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Story of the Jews: Finding the Words 1000 BC - 1492 AD, by Simon Schama

99 cents at this posting


----------



## TriciaJ82 (Jan 18, 2011)

When the Duke Was Wicked (Scandalous Gentlemen of St. James Book 1) 1.99
Lorraine Heath



Twisted 1.99
Andrea Kane



The Pirate Lord (Book 1 of the Lord Trilogy) 1.99
Sabrina Jeffries



Prince of Hearts .99
Margaret Foxe


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

National Book Award finalist about dealing with aging parents, $2.99


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This is the most recent in this series . . . . but the books are often priced fairly high so, at $2.99, this is a good price.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan series, books 7-12, $9.99 for the set. Debt of Honor, Executive Orders, and the rest.


And it is back to $52. No idea if this was a promotion, or some sort of error.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For the 2016 Bargain Book List:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,228909.0.html


----------

